# العطر في الصابون



## ابراهيم عليوة (19 فبراير 2014)

كنت عاوز من حضراتكم معلومات عن العطر الذي يستخدم في الصابون السائل من حيث الكمية والعطر الجيد يعني فريدل او اي نوع والتركيزالعطر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 فبراير 2014)

للرد على هذا السؤال يجب ان تكون الاجابه متضمنه الفرق بين العطور وانواعها وطريقة مزج العطر بالمنتج وتقبل المنتج للعطر او رفضه والمواد المثبته والمواد الفواحه ثم التركيزات -وهذا يستوجب محاضرات وبرامج تدريب وتفاعل وصقل للمهتمين حتى يكون الرد مفيد اما الاجابه المباشره
فريدال ماركه وليست نوع وان كل عطر له تركيزه وابدأ ب 1 جم عطر/1كجم منظف وجرب والتقليل او الزياده مرتبط بانتاجك واحساسك وثبت الكميه لكل ماركه كدليل لك . واعتذر عن هذا التبسيط المعيب


----------



## leone (26 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زهير المصطفى (27 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوتي في الله بالنسبة للزيوت العطرية التي تخلط مع زيت الزيتون لصناعة الصابون هناك أنواع كثيرة وأفضلها زيت الغار


----------



## زهير المصطفى (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنواع الزيوت العطرية 
اللافندر- البابونج - الياسمين - زيت جوز الهند -زيت اكليل الجبل -زيت الخزامى - زيت اللوز -زيت حبة البركة - زيت الصبار -


----------



## حسن الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mon mon (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بستخدم فريدال ليمون tr13 

الكمية 100 جرام فى البرميل ال 120 كيلو


----------

